# Happy Birthday Redbeard!



## GrauGeist (Sep 28, 2008)

Like the title says...

It's Redbeard's Birthday today, and I just had to say it...lmao

Hope the day was a good one, bud!


----------



## Rasenpfeil (Sep 28, 2008)

No kidding! yer among the 'old ones' now... don't worry, when you're over the hill, you pick up speed!

Happy B-Day bud!


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yarr, happy birthday!


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 28, 2008)

> yer among the 'old ones' now...



Hey...you callin' me old??


----------



## Rasenpfeil (Sep 28, 2008)

GrauGeist said:


> Hey...you callin' me old??



yeah.... I am... you gonna drive 2,400 miles to call me on it?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 28, 2008)

Rasenpfeil said:


> yeah.... I am... you gonna drive 2,400 miles to call me on it?



Well...if this dang office chair wasn't so comfortable, I might consider it...

Besides, the sight of me and the beemer rolling into your driveway after a 2,000 some-odd mile trip would be enough to scare ya' half to death anyway!


----------



## Rasenpfeil (Sep 28, 2008)

GrauGeist said:


> Well...if this dang office chair wasn't so comfortable, I might consider it...
> 
> Besides, the sight of me and the beemer rolling into your driveway after a 2,000 some-odd mile trip would be enough to scare ya' half to death anyway!



heheh.. well... I've seen you after workin on the beemer and a few Steinlagers... scary indeed.. but all the same welcome... as would be RB.. who remains MIA... you think too much?->


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 28, 2008)

Happy Burfday!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday!

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday, RB.


----------



## seesul (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy B´day!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2008)

With all here....A Happy Birthday mate.My best wishes.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy B-Day oh Bearded one...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday RB!


----------



## Redbeard (Oct 1, 2008)

I must say thank you to all that expressed there birthday wishes to me. That says something for the caliber of people that visit this site. I can actually say that I had Happy Birthdays from around the world. That is most excellent. Thank you one and all.


----------

